

Ask HN: Why is Facebook automatically liking pages? - Vanayad

Hello,<p>I have a question and I know I am not the only one with this issue as when I asked several people they all said similar things happened to them.<p>The question: Why is Facebook automatically liking pages for me? I most certainly did not like &quot;praise jesus&quot; pages nor other &quot;funny&quot; pages that I just found out in my news feed. Is there anything more to this? And finally...what can I do about this besides disliking the page ?
======
getdavidhiggins
This could happen when the page changes admins, i.e the page gets sold to
somebody on a trading forum / SEO forum, like blackhatworld. Some FB pages are
very valuable, similar to the story of @N on twitter.

When a page changes hands/admins, there could be some political agenda pushed,
or even a religious agenda. It could be another "best vines" page, who knows?

When this happens, the page jumps to the top of a person's likes, so as to
notify the person of the new page contents. Usually the page is left with no
trace of previous posts. (All posts are wiped, but the likes remain)

Of course, now you're going to tell me you don't like any pages, and liked
pages are conjured up from Facebook itself, which is highly unlikely, unless
they are doing A/B testing on you, and you are simply a guinea pig, but again,
unlikely.

This is deceptive on Facebook's part, because ... Facebook

It's nothing to worry about though. Simply unlike, and soldier on through your
day.

~~~
Vanayad
Yeah, I do like some pages so it's not that they are doing A/B testing on me.
The thing is, I do not think it is as you put it that people sell their pages
or something... Because even if I do like pages, I know the ones which I liked
and they are not that many. Moreover I noticed the same page being liked
around the same time by more than 50 of my friends and it wasn't an invite to
like a page as I always refuse those.

